# Retourner un produit à l'apple store



## joelapieuvre (22 Novembre 2013)

Salut à tous,

J'ai acheté un ipad mini hier à l'apple store Opéra, mais je me rends compte qu'il ne correspond pas à mes usages...

Est-ce simple de le retourner pour un remboursement ? Comment ça fonctionne ? 

Je trouve très peu d'informations concernant cela...

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Novembre 2013)

Tu te rends à l'Apple Store Opéra avec le matériel dans son emballage bien ré-emballé + la facture et tu leur demandes la reprise  et un remboursement.
Voilà, c'est pas plus compliqué que çà.
Si tu as des doutes tu les appelles avant.


----------



## joelapieuvre (22 Novembre 2013)

Ok et j'ai 15j après achat c'est ça ?
Merci pour linfo


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Novembre 2013)

joelapieuvre a dit:


> Ok et j'ai 15j après achat c'est ça ?
> Merci pour linfo



Pas sur que tu ais 15 jours !
15 jours me semblent ne concerner que les achats sur le store en ligne.
Ne tarde donc pas !


----------



## marlou (27 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
la vue de ce post me pousse à un petit commentaire: j'ai acheté un iPad à l'Apple store du Louvre, puis je suis retourné dans le sud (chez moi). J'ai voulu retourner ce matériel (ne convient pas), aucun retour postal possible...il faut ramener le matériel sur place (et la CB qui a servi au paiement....).
*Moralité: bien choisir si on habite loin...ou préférer la FNAC (apple store=plus jamais pour moi)*
PS:L'apple store en ligne ne peut rien faire, apple care non plus; seule autre possibilité, ramener l'appareil dans un apple store physique le plus proche (on n'est pas encore en 2023, donc il faut bien choisir sa ville de résidence..).
J'ai trouvé ça très énervant, je me suis dit que j'allais réfléchir la prochaine fois 
(si des chinois habitant une province reculée passent à l'apple store (et sur macgé...), qu'ils soient, eux aussi, prudents car une fois rentrés, il sera trop tard!)


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2013)

C'est déjà bien qu'ils acceptent le retour et le remboursement!
Généralement quand on achète un produit dans un magasin, il n'y a aucune obligation pour le commerçant à reprendre le produit (à la différence des achats en ligne ou du démarchage au domicile, où la loi impose un délai de retractation)


----------



## marlou (27 Décembre 2013)

oui, c'est vrai...mais en 2013, le vendeur qui ne le fait pas prend un train de retard


----------

